# Locker Shelves



## BROCKWOOD (Dec 23, 2021)

I've had this pair of conjoined lockers for so long that I can't remember where I got them from. I always thought they would be of more use with more shelves. Then it hit me, get shelves from the internet! I ended up taking the easy way out & only adding shelves where existing screws were. Works for now!


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 23, 2021)

So they had shelves especially for that locker and no mods?


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Dec 24, 2021)

No. I was able to match the width & had to drill for front mount holes.


----------

